
Significant Breakthrough in Quest to Decipher Voynich Manuscript - meri_dian
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/mysterious-manuscript-decoded-computer-scientists-ai-a8180951.html?amp
======
eesmith
When this came up yesterday, I thought rspeer's comment was the most
insightful, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16241656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16241656)
.

> "he ran this somewhat anachronistic model and it told him that the text was
> a good statistical match for being in... Esperanto. He threw this prediction
> out on the basis that it makes absolutely no sense. You'd think this would
> be the first sign that the model did not fit the data.

> The #2 prediction was Modern Hebrew ...

------
taneliv
The actual ACL article:
[https://transacl.org/ojs/index.php/tacl/article/download/821...](https://transacl.org/ojs/index.php/tacl/article/download/821/174)

